# Is there a use??????



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:shrug: I was wondering if there is a use for the empty cages packages of bees are sold in? I bought some equipment and there were 10 to 15 of them. One truck load of 1 and 2 pound honey skep shape jars, with some misc. jars. A wax melter and more hive bodies and honey supers than I have counted yet but a trailer load and a truck load of them.









:hand: I hate to just burn them if there is a use.



















 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

There is really no use for any of that stuff, and you may get a ticket for illegal burning, and you certainly don't want to pay the fees for dumping at the local landfill.

I think the only answer is to park all of it in my backyard where I can hide it from prowling government eyes.

:nana: :goodjob: :goodjob: 


I have a few of the shipping boxes and have never found a use for them, but I don't throw them away until the screen gets torn, Don't ask me why I keep them, I don't know.


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

My neighbor has 4 young boys who just love to collect bugs in the summer. The shipping boxes make neat cricket houses. Or so they tell me.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

One thing you can do with them is take old solid bottom boards (I switched to open/mesh bottom boards) and cut round holes in them (3-4 inches in diameter) and staple the screen from the cages over the openings. This makes a nice base (be sure to close the entrance or remove the side pieces that keep the supers above the entrance)) for storing your supers on when you aren't using them. KEeps the insects and mice out but allows airflow to go through.

Mike


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

When I buy packages there is always a deposit for the boxes. If you find out where the packages come from you can get $4 each for them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:nana: :clap: good one but I do have a use for all of it but the shipping boxes. 
:nana: I paid $5.00 for the truck and trailer load in the pictures plus a truck load I haven't taken a picture of.

I paid $3.00 for this stack and it has lots of new frames and foundation never given to the girls.
The add in the paper for this one read several wood bee hives, I wanted the cement mixer that was in that add really till I saw it.










 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Get yourself a funnel that fits into the hole on top and use them to catch swarms. Perfect for storing them in the basement if you're not quite ready to hive them.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Somebody just gave me 50,000 lbs. of sweet potatoes. I'll trade you 20,000 lbs. of sweet potatoes for half the hives. :buds:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I realy do have a use for all them. I am scorching them as I sort the really good ones from the really bad ones. Once warmer weather arrives again I'll stain them inside and out and fill them with good frames, foundation and bees. We are hopeing all our present colonies over winter so we can split them and buy nukes to bring us to the 100 mark for 2006.
I know I'm being a :1pig: but I spent a bunch of time in the paper finding them too.
I do not care for sweet potoes myself. Are they called Yams in some areas? My Kare does like Yams, but she is close to being ******* born.

Good idea on the swarms going in the boxes. I have a 5 gallon pail with the lid tied on it I use to sweep or shake them in now but ya can't keep them in the pail long with the little amount of air they can get.
 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Good find. All my posts were facitious, but you probably knew that. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I thought you really ment it  NOT.

I still have this burning desire now to know if sweet potatoes are the same as yams??????????

Merry Christmas to ya'll too.










 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Is cabbage the same as kraut???
Yams are sweet potatoes that have been cooked a certain way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank You.
 Al


----------



## manyhorses (Dec 23, 2005)

Up here in Washington State, Yams and Sweet Potatoes are sold as two different critters. Yams are the oranger of the two and taste better, less fiberous. But I bow to the southern experience and knowlege, I think maybe those that sell the things up here know that they can pull the wool over our eyes.?????


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You are right, as I would be if I sold apples. The red delicious would be sold differently than other varieties, but they are still apples. There are a number of varieties of apples, tomatoes, potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn, ETC. Many farmers sell by variety, some being right, some not. If my thoughts are correct, they do not become yams until they are "candied".

Some sweet potato varieties make a better "candied yam" than others.

That is the story from an old southerner getting "hand-me-down info". Maybe the powers that be have made modern rules to the contrary, I don't know.


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> No I thought you really ment it  NOT.
> 
> I still have this burning desire now to know if sweet potatoes are the same as yams??????????
> 
> ...


Three clicks and google provided the answer. Yams and sweet potatoes are not the same. Happy New Years to youse all. :clap:


----------

